# One day old



## Ashley (Apr 27, 2004)

This seems to be kitten week for me. A lady brought in two kittens to the clinic today. They were born last night and the mom abandoned them. She hadn't even cleaned the afterbirth off-neither had the people. :x It was dried up and the umbilical cords were still attached. When cleaning them up I found maggots all over them. One of them (gray) has a deformed back foot which can be seen. It is curled under and she drags the leg behind her. The kitten still gets around pretty well though. The other one appears ot be fine. Well I need to go see about their Midnight feeding.









I have also taken a barn kitten under my wings. My cousin John was able to catch her and I noticed she had an eye infection. The eye was swollen shut and crusted over. The morning after I picked her up she could barely sit up. We put her on antibiotics and I learned how to tube feed a kitten due to her. The eye is now open and on the mind. Stinker is back out at the barn getting medicine and food from momma. believe it or not she is aobut four weeks old but still fits easily into my palm.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Oh, the poor little mites! Do keep us posted on their progress.

seashell


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

so adorable! I hope they are alright. What a sad story! You are an angel to take care of them!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

MAggots all over them???
They MUST be more than a day old for that to happen id have thought!
Some people :roll: 
At least there are good people in this world like yourself who help them


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

The momma cats are known to reject their youngs if they are born with deformities. Keep a close eye on the one with the foot problem.
It is so nice of you to put so much effort into saving them - I wish you all the best and finding them great homes! They are adorable


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

Aww I hope you can save them! It's as hard as a real baby.My 1 cat Claire had kittens once.She had 2 but 1 was stillborn.Anyways Gizmo was the surviver but Claire wouldn't nurse or anything.I was up all night feeding with a eyedropper when she woke up and my mom took care of her when I slept.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 27, 2004)

Well the lady claimed they were a day old so I"m going by that. The gray kitten with the deformed foot died yesterday afternoon. I was surprised cause he had been eating well and was crawling around. The other one is a bit stronger though so hopefully he will make it. One of the girls at work took him home last night and is going trying to convince her mom to let her keep him.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Aww, what sweet babies. How sad about the little grey kitten.  
Best of luck with the others. Please let us know how they do.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 27, 2004)

Sad news, again. This time Stinker died. My cousin had Stinker on her shoulder and was fixing to doctor her eye and give her antiboitics when Stinker jumped off. Apparently she landed wrong and we think it broke her back. Needless to say I was upset. At least we tried.


----------

